# Main in jpa ausführen



## stephanie (21. Jul 2010)

hallo,
ich wollte eine main methode erstellen und ich wollte es bei jpa führen. Ich konnte aber es nicht schaffen.Gibt es bei eclipse eine Einsellung dass ich main methode ausführen kann?
Danke im voraus.


----------



## maki (21. Jul 2010)

Hi



> ich wollte eine main methode erstellen und ich wollte es bei jpa führen.


Was heisst das???


----------



## stephanie (21. Jul 2010)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Was heisst das???



Ich habe falsch ausgedrüct. Ich habe aber schon erledigt.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (21. Jul 2010)

wäre nett wenn du das Thema dann als erledigt markieren könntest und die Lösung (+ ggf das Problem) noch postest, falls jmd anderes zufällig das gleiche Problem hat.


----------

